# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Programming >  Visual C++ not finding Boost libraries

## WhatNow46

I'm building a project in Visual Studio 2017 that uses boost - some by header and some (date_time and iostreams) but the lib.  I made sure that I built the libs
for date_time and iostreams and I can see in the c:\boost_1_81_0 directory that the .hpp headers are in the boost subdirectory c:\boost_1_81_0\boost.

But I click on Team Explorer and the CMake runs it's initial checks, it fails to find date_time and iostreams even though I've set environment variables as follows:

Boost_DIR=c:\boost_1_81_0
BOOST_INCLUDEDIR=c:\boost_1_81_0\boost
BOOST_LIBRARYDIR=c:\boost_1_81_0\stage\lib
BOOST_ROOT=c:\boost_1_81_0

Does the Visual Studio environment and/or CMake (it's using version 3.12 internally although I've installed version 3.25 as the one I want it to use) 
need variables set inside Visual Studio?  And if so, how, I had no problem setting variables in Visual Studio 2015 I guess since things compiled but
in that version, I used project and solution files which perhaps makes things easier.

In the current compile, there is no solution, just a connection to CMake and Github.

Just wondering what should I do within Visual Studio or in the environment variables so that Visual Studio can see the built libraries.  I also wonder
is there an interaction problem with vcpkg?

HERE IS THE ERROR BELOW (notice it has the  include path different than I set it which likely means it's not even looking at my environment variables).

Severity	Code	Description	Project	File	Line	Suppression State
Error	CMake Error at C:/VS2017/Common7/IDE/CommonExtensions/Microsoft/CMake/CMake/share/cmake-3.12/Modules/FindBoost.cmake:2044 (message):
  Unable to find the requested Boost libraries.

  Boost version: 1.81.0

  Boost include path: C:/boost_1_81_0

  Could not find the following Boost libraries:

          boost_date_time
          boost_iostreams

  Some (but not all) of the required Boost libraries were found.  You may
  need to install these additional Boost libraries.  Alternatively, set
  BOOST_LIBRARYDIR to the directory containing Boost libraries or BOOST_ROOT
  to the location of Boost.	C:/VS2017/Common7/IDE/CommonExtensions/Microsoft/CMake/CMake/share/cmake-3.12/Modules/FindBoost.cmake	2044

----------

